# Vibrant Not Recognized By PC



## Woody

Alrighty then. So as not to pollute the Lounge with this issue (Xenoism is having the same problem as well), I thought I would start a new thread to get it all in one place.

I bought another Vibrant that was stuck on the bootloader screen. I gets into DL mode just fine, however Odin doesn't recognize it. I have uninstalled, reinstalled the drivers, used Nexus S and GNex drivers, 4 cords and 3ports and still no joy. My daily driver Vibe is like a mid-town flasher and is seen all over the place. So this leads me to believe that it is not driver/SW related but rather HW realted for me.

*A BIG THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO IS HELPING WITH THIS. I APPRECIATED IT VERY MUCH MY FRIENDS.*​(All CAPs to show that I mean it)​
*@Dougfresh *​
Drivers from Doug Here
Android SDK
Magical Nexus S Drivers
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1174992
Heimdall link: http://www.glassechi...ducts/heimdall/

*@Yosup*

Nexus S drivers (via Android SDK )
* Guide: How to install Samsung Nexus S & Galaxy Nexus USB & ADB Driver With Android SDK Tools??
* Files: Android SDK, Java SE Development Kit (JDK)
* Thread:  [TOOL] Odin3 v 1.70
* Download: Odin3_v1.7.rar

_More Drivers from Yosup_

Softpedia Driver Listings ( MOBILES / Samsung )

* SAMSUNG USB Driver for Mobile Phones 1.5.6.0
* SAMSUNG USB Driver for Mobile Phones 1.5.5.0
* SAMSUNG USB Driver for Mobile Phones 1.4.8.0
* SAMSUNG USB Driver for Mobile Phones 1.4.103
* Samsung Galaxy S USB Driver 1.4.2.2

*@Br1cK'd*

Drivers
https://dl.dropbox.c...hones (x64).exe

https://dl.dropbox.c...GalaxyS_x64.zip

*@Mr_Psycho*

I've converted Adam's embedded Heimdall package to work with Heimdall v1.3.x. ALL credit still goes to Adam. I only changed his homepage URL to point to his Google Code page, since the other site is gone. Filenames and donate URL are all still in-tact.

You can get it here:

http://www.mediafire...2rivna42lh5yb52

MD5 (if you're into that sort of thing): 772e8000e4512337aed258eaa1b88447​
*************************************************************************************************************

Progress (ion):
Insert Joke Here --> If Pro is the opposite of Con, then Progress must be the opposite of Congress. Bwahaha!!! I'm here all week and twice on Thursdays. Try the veal, it's delicious. Remember to take care fo those who take care of you, tip your waitresses and bartenders folks.

***I have successfully installed Heimdall and thanks to MP and Moped_Ryder, I have a stock tar.gz to use.
***Once Heimdall is open and all the proper files are in place and I boot the phone into DLmode, plug it in, I get the same pop-up as I would with Odin where it says the computer does not Recognized the Device.
***In Device Manager, it shows as Unknown Device. I have opened up the DM and uninstalled the drivers and pointed them to all listed above (note: I uninstalled and not just overwrote).

***I think that my next step is to clean the USB ports on the phone and see if that works. If not, then I'll have to probably crack her open and clean there. I have another laptop that is using WinXP, so I might give that a try since nothing Samsung has ever been installed on it.


----------



## dougfresh

Try another computer? Maybe?


----------



## 013zen

dougfresh said:


> Try another computer? Maybe?


Xenoism here,
(from the other place)

That was my immediate reaction actually lol It proved unfruitful however ^^
I then, tried to reinstall my drivers...no dice. After investigating the port though, I really believe that there may be
some corrosion causing the problem. It looks damaged on one end....however, it is odd that the phone charges perfectly fine. In fact, everything works great...I just cannot connect to a pc which means no odin for me...and that is a problem for a flashaholic like me lol


----------



## Woody

Updated the OP and cleaned it up.

I think that my next step is to clean the USB ports on the phone and see if that works. I would be interested in know how to properly do this. I have alread uses an alcohol swab and a small pointed Swiss Army knife (I know, probably not the wisest tool to use).

I do have a high power magnifying lens (actually it is a jewelers loop), so I will be able to see what I am doing. I figure just clean them and maybe scrap the crud off them to bring back the sheen. I'll compare to my working Vibrant to make sure the lines match and no resistors are askew.


----------



## mr_psycho

Woodrube said:


> Updated the OP and cleaned it up.
> 
> I think that my next step is to clean the USB ports on the phone and see if that works. I would be interested in know how to properly do this. I have alread uses an alcohol swab and a small pointed Swiss Army knife (I know, probably not the wisest tool to use).
> 
> I do have a high power magnifying lens (actually it is a jewelers loop), so I will be able to see what I am doing. I figure just clean them and maybe scrap the crud off them to bring back the sheen. I'll compare to my working Vibrant to make sure the lines match and no resistors are askew.


I've always just used a soft pencil eraser (the white ones) to clean contacts. Anything that required more cleaning, or places that couldn't expose the contacts to cleaning with an eraser I would just use Isopropyl alcohol 90-99%.

Good luck.

MP


----------



## Woody

How did you get the eraser in there? I haven't really looked at it too much under the cover with the phone cracked open (more just head on) and the cram-n-jam style with the eraser wouldn't fit too well that way. Someone mentioned using a small wire and scraping/dragging it across the contacts, but I would imagine that would cause some sort of static build up (obviously taking the batter before doing it).


----------



## 013zen

mr_psycho said:


> I've always just used a soft pencil eraser (the white ones) to clean contacts. Anything that required more cleaning, or places that couldn't expose the contacts to cleaning with an eraser I would just use Isopropyl alcohol 90-99%.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> MP


I'm curious also O-o ....unless you mean one of those kneeded erasers? The kind that are moldable? I can't imagine getting anything much bigger to do the job


----------



## dougfresh

Did you get her running already Woods?


----------



## Br1cK'd

I think he's gonna ship it to me so I can take a look at it, we've had a couple PMs about it, unless he just wanted my address to send pizzas I didn't order.


----------



## lapdog01

Br1cK said:


> I think he's gonna ship it to me so I can take a look at it, we've had a couple PMs about it, unless he just wanted my address to send pizzas I didn't order.


No...if it were me then pizza would be coming overnight air

Sent on the run


----------



## Woody

No, I didn't get it running yet. I am going to try one more thing tonight and see. If not, then I'm going to send it out to B and see if he can work his Zen-jo on it. He'll probably be able to get it within 15 mins though. Went to Reds game last night with my youngest so didn't have time to work on it. He had a great time though (so did I).


----------



## mdtolic

I have had this problem for months. Vibe not recognized by any PC or Mac but charges fine. So frustrating. I actually got a warranty replacement after my original Vibe's internal SD bit it. Put Zendroid on it same day. When I went to experiment with ICZen a little later, nothing happened. I'm pretty jealous of ICZ, but I don't even bother anymore. At least I'm "stuck" on Zendroid.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Can you download it straight to your phone, or was nothing happening when you tried to flash it? I'm very familiar with your troubles md, sorry to hear you're still having issues with your replacement device.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## mdtolic

Br1cK said:


> Can you download it straight to your phone, or was nothing happening when you tried to flash it? I'm very familiar with your troubles md, sorry to hear you're still having issues with your replacement device.


What up B! If it's not one thing it's another, right? I've thought about flashing from the phone. In fact, I probably have 2 or 3 ICZ releases on my phone right now.  Since I can't Odin back to stock or get the GB bootloaders I haven't done it. Believe me, I've turned off Voodoo and and gone into recovery several times but couldn't pull the trigger. No Odin makes me nervous and I need a working device. What do you think?


----------



## Woody

That is the RUB right there. I wish there was a flashable way to get them on there too. I popped in on the Brown Side to help someone out and they don't own a PC, so essentially they are stuck on Froyo, although some of the ICS ROMs overthere don't specifically state you need GB bl's, it is always a good idea to have them. Plus if you ever decide to go back to Froyo for some reason, you can't connect to Odin. So it is a one-way trip.

B, the phone is in the Springs and out for delivery, so it should there when you get home from work.


----------



## Br1cK'd

@ md - You can run ICZ with the Froyo bootloaders, peeps have successfully. I run the GB ones so thats what I recommend, but the rom will boot and run regardless. Odin shouldn't make you nervous, but I do understand the feeling.

@ Woody - I'm off work today, so upon reading this I meandered out to the mailbox, the eagle has landed. I'll get into her here shortly, and keep you posted.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## Woody

No worries man. Take your time. PM incoming though.


----------



## yosup

Br1cK said:


> ... the eagle has landed. I'll get into her here shortly, and keep you posted ...


As Ann Wilson (Heart) said:
"He's a Magic Man, mama." 

Woodman, looks like your Betsy's in good hands. Vamos!!


----------



## mdtolic

One more question for you guys. Without the GB bl I won't be able to use recovery, right? So, if I flash, I will be on this version of ICZ for the rest of this device's life, correct?


----------



## yosup

mdtolic said:


> One more question for you guys. Without the GB bl I won't be able to use recovery, right? So, if I flash, I will be on this version of ICZ for the rest of this device's life, correct?


Recovery is included in the kernel, so recovery will still be in place. One of the differences (with regards to BL's) is the button-mapping to access recovery:
* GB BL: Power + Volume Down
* FROYO: Power + Volume Up + Volume Down

As for flashing ICZen ... once you flash it, it will be on your device until you flash another rom.


----------



## Woody

Yep. So you'll need to decide if you want to stay on the Froyos and go with that or go with ICS. Once on ICS there would be no going back unless you somehow get your PC to recognize.


----------



## mdtolic

yosup said:


> As for flashing ICZen ... once you flash it, it will be on your device until you flash another rom.


I though there was a Recovery issue without GB bl; Recovery and "Rainbows". Since I can't connect to PC/Mac, I thought thought there might not be any way to leave ICZ if it didn't work out. But if recovery works, I should be able to go back to ZenD then.

Sorry to hijack your thread Wood


----------



## mdtolic

Woodrube said:


> Yep. So you'll need to decide if you want to stay on the Froyos and go with that or go with ICS. Once on ICS there would be no going back unless you somehow get your PC to recognize.


That's what I was thinking Wood. Thanks for confirming.


----------



## Woody

No worries man. Your issue is relevant bc you can't connect. 
One thing to remember is that you can always go laterally. ICS to ICS (ie ICZen to CM9 and back) or Froyo to Froyo (ie Zendroid to Fish's Bionix and back) but no ICZen to Zendroid.
One final thought. --> The Encryption Unsuccessful Bug with ICS ROMs. Completely and totally random.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Hey Wood-Man, I'm having absolutely zero luck with your baby. Same results on the work pc that I pm'd you last night. I'm gonna try and get my hands on that scope at my buddy's house, so I can have a look-see inside the port. Hopefully I will be able to stop by there tomorrow or Monday after work.


----------



## Woody

That's cool. Makes me feel a little bit better knowing that i wasn't crazy and loading all the wrong stuff. See what you can do and then we'll decide what to do later on in the week. If it is the USB, think you can swap it out? I have zero soldering skills. Eddychecker does though I think.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Woodrube said:


> That's cool. Makes me feel a little bit better knowing that i wasn't crazy and loading all the wrong stuff. See what you can do and then we'll decide what to do later on in the week. If it is the USB, think you can swap it out? I have zero soldering skills. Eddychecker does though I think.


You're definitely not crazy man, its the phone. I have never soldered anything in my life, I wouldn't be any help there. All I can offer is the port/board from Fans old Vibe with the bad internal SD. I do still want to scope it and get a better look inside the port, which I should be able to do in the next couple of days.

Sent from the Zen Nation


----------

